# blasting with an anabolic only



## Sledge (Jun 15, 2015)

Most all cycles are built on a base of test. When most guys blast, they  commonly will just up their regular trt med. Others will raise their dose of test and add something like tren or npp or mast or some other anabolic. I was just wondering what kind of results one would get if they kept their regular trt dose the same, and add a modest dose of tren or mast? Or maybe even (gasp!) an oral only! A blast of npp or mast could be drawn out pretty long if the trt med was kept the same. Thoughts?


----------



## finacat (Jun 15, 2015)

i ussaly have test low with tren, drier look better
Right now im on moderate test with dbol, will lower that in 8 weeks ad do low test tren
with some other things here and there but you get the idea, if you are very estrogen sensitive low test higher anabolics works well for growth


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 15, 2015)

That is a common approach.  It makes estradiol easier to manage for one.  It also allows you to isolate the effects/sides that come with the new compound.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2015)

It depends on your goal. If the goal is gaining weight more test is going to get you more weight assuming other factors are done right.

My favorite way to run tren is with low test. I keep the test at about half the dose of the tren.

With deca I prefer my test much higher.


----------



## Magical (Jun 15, 2015)

I prefer to keep my test the at trt dose and add something else with it. As mentioned before, easier to handle sides. I got good results from 250 test and 300 tren ace. I was a straight asshole though lol


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 15, 2015)

So what if you decide that you want to do trt on your own?  By this I mean just come off a cycle and cruise at a low dose of say 250 a week until your next cycle?  How many people use this approach to retain gains?


----------



## Magical (Jun 15, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> So what if you decide that you want to do trt on your own?  By this I mean just come off a cycle and cruise at a low dose of say 250 a week until your next cycle?  How many people use this approach to retain gains?



You can do that and will probably have great results...but you will most likely be on trt for the rest of your life doing this. TRT is not something to be taken lightly. Its a big decision. Research before you jump on


----------

